# Curious about Superbowl Hype



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2015)

Living in Seattle, it's hard to gauge the hype around the country as its all around me. I grew up with football, reading stats, watching every game I could , even participating in betting pools. Lifetime Dolphins fan who grew up in a sea of Washington fans (since I was six and chose the Dolphins to beat Washington in 1972). I have got to say this will probably be one of the best SB's since before the rule changes favoring more passing. With Gronkowski and Lynch as bulldozers for each team and excellent cornerbacks and two QB's that really know how to put on a show (just all around complete teams), I can't imagine a blowout this year. Curious how people are interested this year, if any, I am rooting for the Seahawks myself.


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2015)

My wife bet Seattle back in September, when we were in Vegas. 
So there is interest within the household.
Go Seahawks!!!


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2015)

steelers fan here. no dog in this fight. 

basically rooting for new england to lose rather than anyone to win.


----------



## theorchidzone (Jan 24, 2015)

Overall I think it is a rather appealing match up.
If NE wins their forth, it is a big deal. [and we ignore the issues from last week]
If Seattle repeats, likewise.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 24, 2015)

Should be a classic. The teams match up well, no overwhelming advantages on either side. Go Pats!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 24, 2015)

Living in Packer territory, I think the usual Superbowl hype is a bit subdued this year. Russell Wilson still has some fans around here though, and a few remember Darrell Bevell, and I doubt there are many who can be enthusiastic about the Patriots. So Go Seahawks, I suppose, but excuse me if the enthusiasm is limited.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 24, 2015)

Giants fan here, but go Seahawks.


----------



## Denver (Jan 24, 2015)

Can't root for a Pete Carroll team so begrudgingly must go for patriots. Would have much preferred packers vs colts despite being a cowboys fan


----------



## AdamD (Jan 24, 2015)

New England Deflate-triots or SeAdderall Seahawks? Hmm. I'm a Lambs fan myself so Seattle is a NFC West rival, but in this case my overpowering loathing for the Pats has to win out. Go Seahawks. 

I listen to talk radio all day, mostly sports talk and NPR, so I have really heard too much about Deflate-Gate. I'm so burnt out on it. But it has spawned some awesome jokes and parodies. 

That being said I have nothing but respect for Russel Wilson and Marshawn Lynch, not to mention Richard Sherman and the rest of the All Pro defense. I just have to slip in there that we did manage to hand you all a loss this season... Just sayin. 

Ps Ed, have you tried any of the Beast Mode sausage? Made with Skittles baked in? They say it's flying off the shelves there. I'd love to try some, but not going out of my way to find any.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2015)

AdamD said:


> New England Deflate-triots or SeAdderall Seahawks? Hmm. I'm a Lambs fan myself so Seattle is a NFC West rival, but in this case my overpowering loathing for the Pats has to win out. Go Seahawks.
> 
> I listen to talk radio all day, mostly sports talk and NPR, so I have really heard too much about Deflate-Gate. I'm so burnt out on it. But it has spawned some awesome jokes and parodies.
> 
> ...



I heard about it but since I dont eat sausage or skittles, nope. I believe it's one place selling it.
I love delflatagate...the innuendos are priceless.


----------



## Clark (Feb 1, 2015)

No matter who wins, I doubt I'll see enough of Charlotte McKinney.

I'm thinking Seattle. 38-35

Cheers!


----------



## troy (Feb 1, 2015)

Sports.... fffbbbbvvvtttt mmmeeccchhh It's all fixed, paid off etc.... polotics


----------



## limuhead (Feb 1, 2015)

A Super Bowl is what I mix media in or eat ice cream out of, but not at the same time...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 1, 2015)

Great Game and a great loss by the Seahawks..best SB I have seen in years. Congratulations go to the Patriots


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2015)

limuhead said:


> A Super Bowl is what I mix media in or eat ice cream out of, but not at the same time...



I like one for when I make linguine and clam sauce


----------



## Clark (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm mad bro.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 2, 2015)

Who throws on the 1 yard line first down?


----------



## troy (Feb 2, 2015)

Exactly linus!! There is literally billions tied up in that game it is fixed, for 250,000 cash I thinl anybody would throw from the 1 yard line lol...


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Was a memorable one for sure if you're a Pats fan and a forgettable one if your a Seahawks fan. Will be a frigid parade route in Boston tomorrow but I doubt anyone will mind!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 2, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Was a memorable one for sure if you're a Pats fan and a forgettable one if your a Seahawks fan. Will be a frigid parade route in Boston tomorrow but I doubt anyone will mind!



Umm, can any of the players fly back? Most flights today to Boston cancelled (I know, my parents are still stuck with me!).

Yah, I thought it was over with that juggling catch by Kearse... now to see what the "deflategate" report says.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2015)

Clark said:


> I'm mad bro.



Ohhh, that's right!  

I had watched some but when NE got behind 10 I thought it was done so went to other room to have dinner (white castle cheeseburgers and sweet potato fries) but couldn't believe when NE went ahead. Then again thought it was going to be over when I heard the interception and just shook my head
Somebody was just trying to be too clever when they should have just run straight ahead but that's sports!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 2, 2015)

Pats Rule!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Umm, can any of the players fly back? Most flights today to Boston cancelled (I know, my parents are still stuck with me!).
> 
> Yah, I thought it was over with that juggling catch by Kearse... now to see what the "deflategate" report says.



Good point about the flights to Boston. I think the Pats get in tomorrow and they did postpone the parade until Wednesday. This victory was sweet!!


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2015)

Strange all the hype and $$$ involved in watching grown
men hand each other brain damage. I just don't get the
appeal.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2015)

troy said:


> Exactly linus!! There is literally billions tied up in that game it is fixed, for 250,000 cash I thinl anybody would throw from the 1 yard line lol...



it's difficult to run in from the 1 yd , especially against teams like seattle and patriots .. Just look at the GB game three weeks ago and seattle Kansas City in the mid season . Slants and lobs are very common plays on the 1 yard line. And statistics show this


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 5, 2015)

This is what me and my partner (Brian) think about the superbowl:

Our conversation the day after the superbowl:

Robert: Do you even know who won?
Brian: No. 
Robert: Do you even know who played?
Brian: No.
Robert: Me neither.

LOL...

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 5, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> it's difficult to run in from the 1 yd , especially against teams like seattle and patriots .. Just look at the GB game three weeks ago and seattle Kansas City in the mid season . Slants and lobs are very common plays on the 1 yard line. And statistics show this



Even on first down?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Even on first down?



It was second down.. One timeout .. Statistically, a slant in the endzone is hard to intercept. The last 69 slant passes in the NFL that close to the end zone , a qtrback has not thrown an interception. Butler read it, got the pick because his timing was impeccable.. Off by a split second and it goes seattle's way and everyone would've been blasting Belicheck for not calling a timeout earlier. The play is not full proof in a reception either but neither is a run in which you generally lose yardage and there is the possibility of a fumble. Lynch isn't infallible. He has only converted one of five attempts on the 1 yard line .it was a reasonable call. When asked about that play, Lynch responded " I was fine with the pass, that's football, it's a team sport"


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 6, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> This is what me and my partner (Brian) think about the superbowl:
> 
> Our conversation the day after the superbowl:
> 
> ...



I had a similar conversation myself with a friend. I thought it was the rapists/murders vs the domestic/animal abusers.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2015)

Untimely demise?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 6, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Untimely demise?
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial



i saw that...i think it was actually reported that he taped the game and went to sleep and never woke up ...so he never knew the outcome


----------

